# Anna-Maria Zimmermann: Urteil für Unfall-Pilot



## Stefan102 (6 Juli 2011)

Image Hosting at TurboImageHost.com​
Anna-Maria Zimmermann (22) wird nach ihrem schlimmen Hubschrauber-Absturz im Oktober 2010 wohl nie wieder ganz die Alte sein. Mehr als zwei Wochen lag die Sängerin damals im Koma, schwebte in Lebensgefahr, musste sich mehreren riskanten Operationen unterziehen, das hinterlässt natürlich Spuren. Ihr linker Arm ist noch immer gelähmt und zahlreiche Narben erinnern die zierliche Sängerin tagtäglich an den Unfall.

Anna-Maria wollte nach einem Auftritt mit dem Helikopter weiter zum nächsten Termin fliegen, doch während der Landung stürzte das Fluggerät ab. Jetzt hat das Paderborner Landgericht den Piloten zu zehn Monaten Haft auf Bewährung und einer Geldstrafe in Höhe von 8.000 Euro verurteilt. Ihm wurde von Seiten der Anklage fahrlässige Körperverletzung vorgeworfen, da er den Absturz durch einen Flugfehler verursachte. Außerdem sei es seine Aufgabe gewesen, den Flug und den Landeplatz ordnungsgemäß vorzubereiten. Da dort aber Autos und Schaulustige standen, wollte er den Hubschrauber an anderer Stelle landen, wobei es zu dem Unfall kam.

Der Pilot zeigte im Gerichtssaal Reue: „Es ist unstrittig, dass ich als Pilot die Schuld an dem Unfall trage. Ich habe aber alles dafür getan, dass der Hubschrauber so abstürzt, wie ich wollte. Da wo ich hingekracht bin, wollte ich auch hinkrachen.“ Anna-Maria Zimmermann ließ sich den Urteilsspruch nicht entgehen und war im Paderborner Landgericht anwesend. Dort entschuldigte sich der Pilot auch bei ihr: „Das, was passiert ist, tut mir unendlich leid. Es tut mir leid, welche Schmerzen du erleiden musstest. Es ist schrecklich für mich zu sehen, dass ein junges Mädchen hier mit einem gelähmten Arm sitzt. Ich hoffe, dass du dein Leben in Zukunft ohne Schmerzen leben kannst. Das wünsche ich mir von ganzem Herzen.“ Gegenüber der Bild nahm Anna-Maria dazu Stellung: „Von der Entschuldigung kann ich mir nichts kaufen. Es bringt mir ja auch nichts, ob er jetzt im Gefängnis sitzt oder nicht.“ Von daher müsse sie das Urteil so akzeptieren.

Die Sängerin, die sich tapfer ins Leben und auf die Bühne zurückgekämpft hat, muss im August ein weiteres Mal auf den OP-Tisch, dann werden nämlich, so ihr Manager, Nerven in den tauben Arm verpflanzt. Wir drücken Anna-Maria dafür die Daumen und hoffen, dass der Eingriff die gewünschte Wirkung erzielt und sie ihren Arm irgendwann wieder bewegen kann.

(Quelle: promiflash.de)


----------

